# Fresh pasta recipes



## Sararwelch (Jan 15, 2007)

I got the pasta roller attachment for my kitchenaid, and I'm looking for a site where I can find fresh pasta recipes that are more interesting than the basic recipes provided in the package. I'm thinking along the lines of red pepper pasta, spinach pasta, etc.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 15, 2007)

I will follow the thread for more information on a topic I'm very interested in.  While we're waiting have you looked at the KitchenAid Conversations forums?
There is good stuff in All Forums/Recipes/Pasta recipes.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2007)

Sararwelch said:
			
		

> I got the pasta roller attachment for my kitchenaid, and I'm looking for a site where I can find fresh pasta recipes that are more interesting than the basic recipes provided in the package. I'm thinking along the lines of red pepper pasta, spinach pasta, etc.


Sara,
I make a basic pasta dough, flour, eggs, to this I add depending on the amount of pasta I want, frozen spinch. Just cook the spinach, drain, squeeze out as much water as possible the chop very fine. 
To make it easier, I start with already chopped spinach. for 3-4 servings I use  1/3 of a 10oz package, 5-6 1/2 of the package and 7-8 2/3 of the package. I just measure my flour, break in the eggs, beat with a fork, then add the spinach and beat to combine then just finish your pasta as you would a basic pasta dough.
Another one we like, is a basic pasta dough, but add cracked black pepper to taste to the eggs, flour mixture, great with just browned butter and parmesan after cooking.
kadesma


----------



## philso (Jan 15, 2007)

here's a link to a similar thread from a week or two ago:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/two-questions-about-making-fresh-pasta-30882-2.html


----------



## mish (Jan 16, 2007)

Sararwelch said:
			
		

> I got the pasta roller attachment for my kitchenaid, and I'm looking for a site where I can find fresh pasta recipes that are more interesting than the basic recipes provided in the package. I'm thinking along the lines of red pepper pasta, spinach pasta, etc.


 
Scroll down to the end of this page for some flavor options:

Types of Pasta - Knowledge - Hormel Foods

The lemon (w added lemon pepper) & tomato are very good, btw.

On the left of the page, check out the individual catagories -- great info.

I have an Imperia. Here are the basics -- & then some, that came with my machine:

Imperia Pasta Maker Guide


----------



## bevkile (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks mish, for that pasta site. Everything you ever wanted to know, a keeper.


----------



## mish (Jan 16, 2007)

bevkile said:
			
		

> Thanks mish, for that pasta site. Everything you ever wanted to know, a keeper.


 
You are very welcome, bevkile.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

Mish,
pasta won't stick when coiled if you dust it lightly with rice flour as my mother-in-law taught me. I also add a little to the baggies I store it in the freezer in as well. Works  great.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks kadesma. I've never stored the fresh pasta in the freezer, but heard it through the pasta-vine, lol, to add some oil to the baggies.
> 
> Hope I've given some inspirational ideas to folks for the variety of pasta flavors one can come up with - to make it your own siganture dish. Homemade IS the best!


Mish, I always make extra when I make fresh pasta. After drying on mycloth covered kitchen table, I sprinkle rice flour on a several cookie sheets, then make nests of my pasta again sprinkled with rice flour. I flash freeze then transfer to baggies, I then sprinkle on about a tabelspoon of rice flour and freeze. I never add oil or anything  to pasta i'm freezing.When ready to cook, just drop the frozen nest into boiling water..I don't leave pasta longer than several weeks in the freezer, it seems to want to dry out..
kadesma


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 16, 2007)

I got the kitchenaid attachment for Christmas and I have frozen some of my pasta but it was sticky.  Thank you for all of the ideas and the rice flour tip.  Have you made any kind of pasta with stuffing? Do you have any suggestions about that.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 16, 2007)

I tried freezing some of the pasta I made, I dusted it generously with flour. I'll let you know how it comes out when I cook it.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

Sararwelch said:
			
		

> I tried freezing some of the pasta I made, I dusted it generously with flour. I'll let you know how it comes out when I cook it.


Sara,
I toss mine into the boiling water still frozen after fist shaking off some of the flour.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> I got the kitchenaid attachment for Christmas and I have frozen some of my pasta but it was sticky. Thank you for all of the ideas and the rice flour tip. Have you made any kind of pasta with stuffing? Do you have any suggestions about that.


Hi Carol,
did you have a specific type stuffed pasta in mind? I do make ravioli, flash freeze, bag and sotre in freezer. When water is boiling I get them from the freezer and drop them a few at a time into the boiling water, and cook til I like the toothiness of the dough. If you let ravioli defrost, they will tend to stick together and some want to come open in the water.

kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Jan 16, 2007)

*Spinach Pasta*



			
				Sararwelch said:
			
		

> I got the pasta roller attachment for my kitchenaid, and I'm looking for a site where I can find fresh pasta recipes that are more interesting than the basic recipes provided in the package. I'm thinking along the lines of red pepper pasta, spinach pasta, etc.



Hi, Sara.  Here's the recipe I use when I make spinach pasta.  If you don't want to go to the bother of cooking fresh spinach, I've tried using chopped frozen spinach in its place.  As long as you end up with the required amount of spinach, it works just fine.

*SPINACH PASTA *

(Makes about 1 lb.)​ 
       5 oz. fresh spinach, washed and stems removed
  1 tsp. salt, or to taste
    2½ cups flour (a little less if using regular unbleached all-purpose
         flour), plus additional for dusting
  3 extra large eggs
  2 tsp. vegetable oil

  Place the spinach in a lidded pan with the salt and just enough boiling water to cover.  Cook until tender, about 10 minutes.  Drain thoroughly then transfer to a colander or sieve and leave to stand until cool.  Squeeze the spinach as dry as possible.  Wring in a dry, clean dish towel to absorb more of the moisture.  You should have about ¼ cup of pulp.

  Chop the spinach very finely by hand or, preferably, in a food processor or blender.

Proceed as for fresh egg pasta, beating the spinach into the egg mixture.  Use extra flour to dust the pasta, the machine rollers, and work surface.  Because the dough is softer than plain egg dough, let it dry for at least 5 more minutes than the plain egg dough before you cook it.


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 18, 2007)

Kadesma, Do you do anything special to the ravioli before freezing it?  I've made wontons and dumplings several times but they always stick when I freeze them.  Of course, that could be from the cornstarch on the wonton wrappers (?) I would like to make ravioli this weekend, what do you fill yours with?  I hope I haven't changed the subject of this tread.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 18, 2007)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Kadesma, Do you do anything special to the ravioli before freezing it? I've made wontons and dumplings several times but they always stick when I freeze them. Of course, that could be from the cornstarch on the wonton wrappers (?) I would like to make ravioli this weekend, what do you fill yours with? I hope I haven't changed the subject of this tread.


Carol. after putting the ravioli together, i place the cut out squares on a cookie sheet that i've sprinkled with rice flour. I use rice flour because it seems to be finer and doesn't clump like regular flour..I then flash freeze the raioli . When frozen which takes about an hour I then put in zip lock baggies..You can if you have them use the ravioli box that you see in stores or deli's..Just make sure to put some of that rice flour in the botton of the box. When ready to cook, get the water boiling and drop in the rav's frozen, bring back to boil and let them go at a low boil to the firmness you like.
My filling has had to change over the years, but, my mother-in-law, made hers with spinach,beef brains, eggs,parmesan cheese, marjoram,
thyme,rosemary,sauteed garlic and onion..  After cooking they are topped with a red meat sauce.Now we use 1/4 lb.finely finely ground veal,  1/4 lb.pork and1/4 lb. beef instead of brains...
\sorry this took so long to answer, had app. for redoing our kitchen and he came as I was answering you..

kadesma


----------

